# Itchy underarms



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

My underarms itch Every time I breastfeed. Is this normal? I thought it would go away by now. My dd is 8 months old and still ebf.


----------



## E&Gmommy (Mar 23, 2006)

It used to happen all the time to me! lol I would love to know the scientific reasoning behind it. My ds is 14 and it still happens every once and a while.


----------



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder if there is anything I can do to avoid it. It's really irritating, esp. when I am trying to nurse her to sleep.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

I dunno but my neck itches every time I nurse! It drives me crazy!


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

My underarms started itching during pregnancy and got even worse once I started breastfeeding. It was almost unbearable and I felt like I needed to scratch right through to the bone. Now at 11 months it has calmed down a little bit, but still occurse while I'm nursing.

It is totally weird.


----------



## ryan'smom (Jan 9, 2007)

I first started noticing the itching/burning under the armpit when ds was about 8 months or so......still happening at 18 months......
I don't know if this is an old wives tale or not, but I thought I had read somewhere that it could be a symptom of thrush







Anyone else hear that before?


----------

